
VS Code extensions for Ruby on Rails developers - SpritiualLimes
https://medium.com/better-programming/vs-code-extensions-for-ruby-on-rails-developers-917474e03e04
======
SpritiualLimes
As a developer who recently switched editor to VS Code it was surprisingly
painful to me to find the right extensions for Ruby and ERB-files. So after
some deep dipping, trial and error, I made a list of 15 useful extensions. It
might help you too.

~~~
sadiqmmm
Thanks. It is really helpful.

